# Octovo light



## beckyj20 (Jun 12, 2010)

Can you still purchase the octovo light anywhere? It is not available on amazon or their website.


----------



## anothertribe (Sep 26, 2010)

Octovo = Vaporware

(For K3 products at least)


----------



## Spartan (Nov 18, 2010)

I actually just placed an order for this light on the Octovo website.  No mention of it not being in stock.  I even got an order number.  If I actually do receive it, I'll post back!


----------



## ChrisGray (Oct 8, 2010)

Indeed they have the Solis e-Reader Light available, although it states that it's now *out of stock*.

It looks strangely similar to their K2/Nook lights, but with a black clip. Perhaps not so much "designed for the latest Kindle" as they claim?

In any case, nice work actually ordering one before it went out of stock. Perhaps you get the one they photographed.


----------



## GAIL H (Oct 26, 2009)

I just ordered one as well....also no "out of stock" notice.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

GAIL H said:


> I just ordered one as well....also no "out of stock" notice.


I just ordered one also.



ChrisGray said:


> Indeed they have the Solis e-Reader Light available, although it states that it's now *out of stock*.
> 
> It looks strangely similar to their K2/Nook lights, but with a black clip. Perhaps not so much "designed for the latest Kindle" as they claim?


I'm sure the actual light part is exactly the same as before, but they've changed the clip to better fit the K3.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

At last!!  I have been waiting for this light.


----------



## blackcat (Jul 2, 2010)

I have been waiting for this as well , it doesn't say anything about it being out of stock for me though?


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> I'm sure the actual light part is exactly the same as before, but they've changed the clip to better fit the K3.


Too bad you couldn't just buy the clip if you already have this for the K2.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Well this sure is a good looking light.  Very sleek!

What is the light like?  Has anyone compared it to say a Mighty Bright?


----------



## GAIL H (Oct 26, 2009)

LOVE IT!! That's why I just ordered another one....DH got my K2 and will get the light when my new one comes in 

No glare and not "hot spots" and covers the page very evenly and I don't have to constantly adjust it.


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

It looks nice, but I'm not sure I want to spend $36.85 with tax and shipping.  I have a Mighty Bright I got for $12, and I picked up a Kandle when they were 2 for $10.  

For those that have the Octovo light, do you think it is that much better than a Kandle or Mighty Bright?  If so, what justifies that price? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

kansaskyle said:


> It looks nice, but I'm not sure I want to spend $36.85 with tax and shipping. I have a Mighty Bright I got for $12, and I picked up a Kandle when they were 2 for $10.
> 
> For those that have the Octovo light, do you think it is that much better than a Kandle or Mighty Bright? If so, what justifies that price?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I just think the Mighty Brights are too bulky for the small kindle. I have several different kinds and do not really like any of them. The light is good on them, but I hate adjusting the neck so I don't get a hot spot or a glare. The Octovo sits on top of the kindle and it's small, taking up very little space. You just swing the arm out when ready to use and it shines over the whole page with no glare. The color of light is a more warm color and not so harsh like some of the other lights. I have a Kandle also, and it's probably my second favorite, but the Octovo is still way ahead of that in my opinion. I've tried many lights and Octovo is my absolute favorite. Compact, warm colored lighting that covers the whole screen....perfect. That's just my opinion though...I'm sure there are others with different thoughts.


----------



## GAIL H (Oct 26, 2009)

^^ what she said , totally agree......BTW, got shipping confirmation this morning...YAY


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

Received my shipping notice today!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Can folks who have them tell me if the Octovo for the K3 and/or the K2 fit the newer Kindle DxG?
Octovo told me "that information is unavailable".  Way to go!
Paula


----------



## Ron (Feb 12, 2009)

I have this light for the K2 and in my opinion it is the best one by far. Unfortunately it does not light up the bottom one third of the page on my DXG. Hopefully Octovo will make one for the DX, but I would not take bets on it.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Yeah, I wouldn't bet on it either.  Is it a tight fit on top though or does it wobble around.
Can anyone tell me if they octovo for the k3 fits the DxG?  Or let me know when you get it.  I guess they just started showing it in the past two days as I did not see it when I was on there three days ago looking for k3 covers.


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

corkyb said:


> Is it a tight fit on top though or does it wobble around.


The Octovo for my K2 is a nice, snug fit. I've been waiting for them to release one for the K3. I was so excited to come to the Kindle Boards yesterday and find this thread. Ordered mine right away.


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

freelantzer said:


> The Octovo for my K2 is a nice, snug fit. I've been waiting for them to release one for the K3. I was so excited to come to the Kindle Boards yesterday and find this thread. Ordered mine right away.


Does anyone know how it would work with an Oberon cover? The Kandle I bought is so-so.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

unknown2cherubim said:


> Does anyone know how it would work with an Oberon cover? The Kandle I bought is so-so.


 I use it with an Oberon on a k2. It works fine for that. It fits to the top of the Kindle and
you are able to close the Oberon with no problems. I don't have a K3, so I don't know about that.


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

I too have a K2 with an Oberon and a solis and love it.  I suspect it would work fine with the K3, as the oberons have a little bit of give with the corner straps so you can slip the clip between the cover and the back of the kindle


----------



## blackcat (Jul 2, 2010)

mine has just arrived!  - very quick shipping wise


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

Ordered 2 and both are on their way. However my wife is pretty annoyed that they don't offer the new one with a white clip for her white K3.

Solis e-Reader Light for Kindle (Fits 6" Display, Latest Generation Kindle)


----------



## Ron (Feb 12, 2009)

mine has just arrived!  - very quick shipping wise  

Blackcat: What do you think of it?


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Interested to hear reviews of this light for the K3...


----------



## blackcat (Jul 2, 2010)

Ron, I am very impressed with mine - it does what it says on the tin  

Covers the whole screen, can read the Kindle very comfortably for hours on end (read mine with the Octovo on for about 3 hours straight last night)

I haven't tried any other lights but tbh I don't want to now as I am happy with the Octovo


----------



## anothertribe (Sep 26, 2010)

This particular piece of vaporware has actually come to fruition so I promptly ordered (from amazon.com to take advantage of the lower shipping cost). Received my tracking notification today, the Solis is shipping directly out of Shenzhen, China (gotta love how the Internet has influenced globalization). Looking forward to receiving the light, by all accounts it is a winner. I will post my thoughts on the Solis after receipt and a few days (or nights) of use.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if the k3 Solis it fits properly on the DX and lights the entire screen enough to read by?  I'm finding the glare from the brightness of the Kandle can make me see stars if I happen to look right at it.  And My dog doesn't like it when she is in bed with me.


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

I also would be interested in this for my DX


----------



## mayfire (Nov 11, 2010)

I just ordered the K3 version directly from the Octovo web site. It is 29.99 + 4.99 shipping + 2.64 tax/VAT for a total of 37.62. I think the total is a little high for a book light, but it looks like a nice compact, sleek product. I ordered last night and received a shipping notice this morning. It is shipping from Shenzhen,China, not Ireland. I have an e-Luminator 2 which is a nice little light (19.99 from Best Buy), but without any kind of fastener it slips a little in my Oberon case (which I love!). It is really made for the M-Edge cover and doesn't store neatly in the Oberon. I'm also not crazy about the little slider switch on the eLuminator which is tricky to adjust. I'll let you all know how I like it when I get it.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

My K3 light finally arrived today...it took quite the jaunt from China, to KY, to NJ and now finally to IN. Anyway, I love it! I had the K2 light (which I am now selling) and love how the K3 fits much better. It's the best light out there, in my opinion.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

I just received my light today and it is every bit as wonderful as I hoped it would be.  It weighs almost nothing, looks expensive, provides lots of light and fits on my K3 while it is inside my Oberon cover.  I am very pleased!


----------



## CyberpunkDad (Nov 23, 2010)

AnelaBelladonna said:


> I just received my light today and it is every bit as wonderful as I hoped it would be. It weights almost nothing, looks expensive, provides lots of light and fits on my K3 while it is inside my Oberon cover. I am very pleased!


Awesome! I should be getting mine in a few days I hope. Can't wait.


----------



## Wilker (Oct 17, 2010)

GAIL H said:


> No glare and not "hot spots" and covers the page very evenly and I don't have to constantly adjust it.


The biggest problem I have with book lights is I have the Kindle DX and I can't find a light that will reach the bottom of the reader. Will this light?


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I keep asking that question, but it appears that no one has the light and the Dx.  I wonder if it fits the Dx?


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

I do not have a DX, but I don't think this light would reach all the way to the bottom. It lights up my K3 just fine, but I do notice the bottom part of the screen is a bit dimmer than the top. I doubt it would work well for the DX screen.


----------



## Ron (Feb 12, 2009)

The Octovo will not light up the bottom one third of the page on the DX.Try the MightyBright Triple LED Book Light (mightybright.com). In my opinion, it is the best light for the DX as it does cover the entire page and is very steady.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

corkyb said:


> I keep asking that question, but it appears that no one has the light and the Dx. I wonder if it fits the Dx?





Ron said:


> I have this light for the K2 and in my opinion it is the best one by far. Unfortunately it does not light up the bottom one third of the page on my DXG. Hopefully Octovo will make one for the DX, but I would not take bets on it.


----------



## yoshi (Nov 28, 2010)

Do you know if there is any store sells this light? or do we need to order it via amazon?
Actually, the light is expensive enough and I don't want to spend so much for the shipping.....


----------



## GAIL H (Oct 26, 2009)

I believe only online...mine was shipped from China


----------

